

Ask HN : What do you think about my idea? - quark92

i am preparing to launch a website about for criticism in technology such as people can submit article to criticise x company for y issue .. they domain name will be www.techcriticism.com .. give me your opinion about my idea ?
======
michaelpinto
Is it a subjective critique or a know bug? The name doesn't really communicate
which one. If it's a subjective critique I don't see the value — but if it's a
"known issue" that might have some value, but only if there's some sort of
form of support.

~~~
quark92
it is subjective critique ..the articles on the site would be such as
criticise x company for data breach for example ... criticise for better
service only .. dirty articles wont be accepted ..something like this :)

~~~
mcn
There is a "dead" answer in this thread that you might be interested in too.
(You can activate showdead in your profile.)

------
steventruong
Is it safe to assume this would be like a Consumerist but with a tech only
focus?

